# Question about getting from Newark Airport to Manhattan



## geoand (Oct 5, 2012)

Just want to get info about using air train to and from the two points above.  Have never done this, so need to know if it is as easy and as inexpensive as the air train web site indicates.  

Takes about 30 minutes between the points??

Fare is about $13.00 one way and I need to only buy 1 ticket (don't need to buy addition train ticket - NJ transit or amtrak)?

Doesn't matter if I go NJ transit or Amtrak?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 5, 2012)

geoand said:


> Just want to get info about using air train to and from the two points above.  Have never done this, so need to know if it is as easy and as inexpensive as the air train web site indicates.
> 
> Takes about 30 minutes between the points??
> 
> ...



It is easy.  Check the njtransit website for timetables - service is very frequent.  

You should note that Amtrak fares are considerably higher than njtransit.

PM me  if you have ?s - I commuted to NYC by train for decades.


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't remember the specifics of how it was routed, but did it three years ago and was amazed at how easy, fast and cheap it was.  I do recall a train from the airport to Union Station (I think) in Newark, and then the PATH train/subway to Ground Zero.


----------



## hjtug (Oct 5, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> Union Station (I think) in Newark



I think it is still Penn Station, named after the Pennsylvania Railroad.


----------



## debraxh (Oct 6, 2012)

Our last trip we took the bus from Newark to Grand Central Terminal (Olympia Trails | Newark Airport Express $15) then returned from Penn Station to Newark on NJ Transit/Airtrain ($13).

With luggage, I thought the bus was easier but it may have taken 15 minutes longer in our case, but this could vary if traffic is bad. Got on just outside the terminal and the staff put bags in cargo hold, depending on your destination (there are 3 or 4 stops in Manhattan) so I felt it was fairly safe.

The train wasn't bad, but Penn Station can be confusing and we couldn't find where to put our luggage once on the train.  Luckily it wasn't crowded (and we had just one carry-on rollerbag each) so we just put them on the seats across from us. But if time is critical it is probably more reliable than the bus.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 6, 2012)

Doing the airport train is like being in Europe and doing the trains. TNJ is how I travel into the city - have done it for the times I have stayed at the timeshares there, too. I even have met my brother who always carries his own bed pillow and his 19 inch box fan along with his suitcase which is not a roller bag (he would not survive Europe).

As far as Penn Station -- there are characters/persons who for a small tip will tell/show you where to buy a ticket and where your track is ... just be alert. Also, Tracks outbound at Penn Station DO NOT DISPLAY (perhaps are not known) until the train is pulled in and ready to board. Can be very furstructing as you THINK you are about to miss you train. And be prepared for these trains have many passengers - most who KNOW what they are doing -- don't let them clear out before getting into the fray -- it will be a long walk to an empty seat - there is ONLY one set of stairs DOWN/UP at Penn Station.


----------



## geoand (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for responding.  We have been traveling to Manhattan yearly for over 15 years from SeaTac airport.  We have always used taxi and this year we decided to see if we can find something cheaper and more reliable.

I know we will be traveling with at least one suitcase, 2 carry ons, etc.  So my concern is where will we be able to place our luggage.  On one of our trips to Manhattan, we traveled by rail to D.C. and flew home from D.C.  Discovered that commuter rail is not ideal situation for carrying luggage.


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 6, 2012)

geoand said:


> Thanks to all of you for responding.  We have been traveling to Manhattan yearly for over 15 years from SeaTac airport.  We have always used taxi and this year we decided to see if we can find something cheaper and more reliable.
> 
> I know we will be traveling with at least one suitcase, 2 carry ons, etc.  So my concern is where will we be able to place our luggage.  On one of our trips to Manhattan, we traveled by rail to D.C. and flew home from D.C.  Discovered that commuter rail is not ideal situation for carrying luggage.



You should note that there are two Penn Stations on the Northeast Corridor line, one in Newark and one in midtown Manhattan.  

If your Manhattan destination is downtown (financial district), you would take the train from the airport stop to Newark Penn and then change for the Port Authority Trans Hudson Tubes (PATH) which will take you to the World Trade Center stop.  There are other options with PATH where you change at Exchange Place Jersey City for stops uptown from WTC, but below midtown.  Check the website.  

Newark Penn is not luggage friendly (stairs and escalators invariably going opposite your needs) and frankly to be avoided unless you are traveling light which you are not.  The airport bus mentioned above would be easier.  Select the downtown bus service.

If your Manhattan destination is midtown, take the train all the way in to Penn Station New York.

NYC Penn is more luggage friendly than Newark.  It has elevators from the train platforms to the station proper.  Main cabstand is on the 7th Avenue side, but you can snag a cab from any exit with relative ease.

As noted above, most of the folks you will encounter in Penn Station are there  every day.  The real diehards bring small shortwave radios and monitor Penn Station dispatch for advance info on track assignments and therefore seats near the exits of the traincars that will stop near the stairs they need to the parking lot at their stop so they can get to their vehicles first and exit the parking lot before the jam.  

Probably a good idea to avoid the evening rush on departure - 4:00pm to 7:00 pm.  

NYC is much friendlier than most are willing to acknowledge.  Don't hesitate to ask a commuter for directions.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 6, 2012)

Quick question.  My nephew would be taking the greyhound bus to NYC which I presume would let off in Port authority.  What would be his options to go to Newark airport EWR?  I have taken the NY Penn station train to EWR before but never with large piece of luggage but always with small/commuting luggage.


----------



## geoand (Oct 7, 2012)

windje2000 said:


> You should note that there are two Penn Stations on the Northeast Corridor line, one in Newark and one in midtown Manhattan.
> 
> If your Manhattan destination is downtown (financial district), you would take the train from the airport stop to Newark Penn and then change for the Port Authority Trans Hudson Tubes (PATH) which will take you to the World Trade Center stop.  There are other options with PATH where you change at Exchange Place Jersey City for stops uptown from WTC, but below midtown.  Check the website.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  We will be staying at the Manhattan Club.  I have never had a bad experience dealing with people in NYC.  I think their reputation is ill deserved.  I have told this story before on Tug, but will do so again.  DW was entering a large office building in Manhattan.  Crowded lobby area, people walking as fast as they could to get to their destination.  One of her contacts popped and some folks noticed DWs reaction and knew exactly what happened.  These folks immediately formed a protective circle around her and then commenced to do a successful search for the contact.  This was a few years before 9-11.  We have been in Manhattan for at least a week if not more each year since 1995 and all for vacations.


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 7, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Quick question.  My nephew would be taking the greyhound bus to NYC which I presume would let off in Port authority.  What would be his options to go to Newark airport EWR?  I have taken the NY Penn station train to EWR before but never with large piece of luggage but always with small/commuting luggage.



http://www.coachusa.com/olympia/ss.newarkairport.asp

Here's a link to a bus service I have used.  Note that bus schedules are subject to traffic conditions and suggest he allow extra time for potential traffic delays.


----------



## mbh (Oct 8, 2012)

*A few quick thoughts*

It is only one ticket for the AirTrain and New Jersey transit.You buy it upon exiting the terminal for the AirTrain. Do NOT take Amtrak (Much more expensive). If arriving off-hours with luggage, the bus is a good alternative. The Penn Station advice is good. Make sure you get off at New York- Penn Station not Newark-Penn Station


----------

